# Help how to get pills into a dog...



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, don't know about the fish oil, my dogs love the crunchy peanut butter, so i put the pills in a little of that, i have to give MeMa her phenobarbital 2 times a day,Candy, takes Tramadol, Penny takes Rimadyl, and so far so good with the P.N. butter, they don't know the pills are in there .then to mix it up, some times i put the pills in to a little bite of caned dog food. all the dogs get a little bite of what ever the ones taking the pills get, that way no one gets left out, i make a game out of this ( like being all happy that there getting there meds. and telling them , yea getting our meds , yea) like some kind of a insane person. Thats how we do it at my house.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I squeeze the fish oil capsules onto their food - no problem getting them to eat it. Tablets we make a game of, and they either get them straight if they are palatable, hidden in cheese or chicken if that works, or quickly popped down the throat and followed immediately be something very nice if it doesn't. Hope Kizz feels better soon!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear Kizz is having troubles. Both our last dog and our new puppy have an amazing, amazing talen at sniffing out pills, whether they're encased in peanut butter, cheese, yogurt, honey, treats, crushed up into any of the above... both would actually eat the peanut butter around the pill, then spit the pill out. It's not fun for anybody.

I've seen different tools at the pet stores that help get the pill right to the back of the throat where the dog really has no choice but to swallow it (kind of like a turkey baster, but smaller... I've never tried it). Something like that may be an option. I've also worked on training Begley to "Take your pill" by opening his mouth like I would to give him a pill, but then putting a piece of kibble or a treat in there, instead, just to get him used to having something put in his mouth/towards the back of his throat. So far Begley's proved quite able to distinguish between the kibble and kiddy Gravol, though.

The one thing I try to do now is ask my vet whether the meds can be compounded in a beef-flavoured chewable tablet, or phone a normal compounding pharmacy and ask if they can make a medicine in a beef or chicken flavoured liquid. We now have (relatively) very expensive beef flavoured Gravol for our car sick puppy, and it's totally worth it because we aren't all stressed out trying to get him to eat the pills or take the berry flavoured stuff. We also at one point had beef flavoured liquid pain killer (can't remember the name) for our mini poodle with arthritis from the same compounding pharmacy. The pharmacy made both for us at a concentration that we only had to orally administer a few mL's via dropper/syringe for the dog, and it's way easier for us. It's worth finding a good compounding pharmacy and asking if they can make up the liquid stuff for you in a pet-friendly flavour, then have your vet phone in the prescription if the pharmacy can accomodate you.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I put pills in velveta cheese, with my dogs , except for my Carley. I just tell her to take her pill and hand it to her. She is so good!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We've used cheese-encased pills with good results. Right now we're using the Greenies Pill Pockets. They work even better than cheese.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have learned that all don't are different. My toy poodles will take pills wrapped in grated cheese very easily. But I used to have a miniature Fox Trerrier who sensed there was a pill in whatever. She would shie away from anything that had pills in and if I tried to force feed her she would clamp her jaw so tight it was almost impossible. Good luck and I am so sorry for the pain you little one is going through.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Kraft Singles work well. I give him 1/4 first then wrap the pill in what is left. No problem. Good luck!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

My guy is a finicky eater and can sniff a pill out of anything so I you the straight forward approach of placing the pill in the back of his mouth, rubbing his throat, followed by a treat. Quick and simple once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've got one of those 'food inspectors' . . like previous posters. And, IMO, if they can smell one teaspoon of sugar in an Olympic sized pool, u can bet they can suss out a pill.... 

So he gets his mouth gently opened, and the pill deliberately kinda 'tossed' as far back as possible. IMO it's a case of making it easier for him to swallow the pill than work to spit it out. Then I hold his jaw up 'til I know he has swallowed it.

He always catches on when his pill is coming, and starts to slink away.... but regains his cheerful demeanor while chomping down desert . . . his favourite treat.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Anything squishy and super delicious usually does the trick. Cheese, and the greenies pill pockets are the easiest. I always have three pieces of it, the middle piece has the pill hidden in it. I give Ralph a piece of the treat, no pill and he woofs it down then stares for more, i give him the pill piece and make sure he can see me still holding the last piece. He gobbles the piece with the pill in it down because he wants to make sure he gets that third piece. Works every time!


----------

